# commercial repaints



## Preprite (Nov 8, 2017)

how do you find commercial repaint jobs and what is the best way to get started. I have been in business for 18 years and do residential and property management repainting mostly. I do not want new construction work , only repaints. commercial repaints.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Preprite said:


> how do you find commercial repaint jobs and what is the best way to get started. I have been in business for 18 years and do residential and property management repainting mostly. I do not want new construction work , only repaints. commercial repaints.


Like most commercial work you have to make friends with the right people.:biggrin:

But seriously, you have to make friends with the right people. How you do it is up to you. It's all part of salesmanship.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Preprite said:


> how do you find commercial repaint jobs and what is the best way to get started. I have been in business for 18 years and do residential and property management repainting mostly. I do not want new construction work , only repaints. commercial repaints.


Local BNI, Toastmasters, or other networking groups?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

A little advertising in the right papers /magazines could help too. Just gotta make sure you have the man power to back it up..


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I've gotten a lot of good leads just outright calling places and mentioning that I'm a local painter etc. One trick is to find places that obviously need a repaint and call them/talk to the manager but don't expressly tell them their building looks like trash. Just tell them you're essentially putting out your services and would rather talk to people than advertise. I used to get anywhere between 15-20 jobs a year just from that. It takes maybe 10 minutes to call.


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Commercial repaint*

Like has been indicated, the best thing to do is network. Specifically, if you have a good Chamber of Commerce in your community, go to business after hours or networking groups. Typically there are lots of people just dying to get a good go to painter. Also, another source would be going to a commercial real estate office and get to know them. Follow up is a prerequisite.


----------



## chrispratt (Sep 14, 2018)

I am looking for buy a new home and I am inspired after seeing the surepaint brisbane interior design. Surepaint work is really well and good. Amazing & elegant....I like the traditional style. My home is completely decorated in a traditional style. Anyone wants to see their work then I can share the website name surepaint.com.au


----------

